# Hunting > Game Cooking and Recipes >  Rig (Lemon fish)

## Munsey

Until the waters warm up a bit , my go to fish is going to be Rig . Started off with 4 decent size fish on sunday . My family enjoy it crumbed or battered but would love to have some ideas on other ways . For those that don't know the fish its firm and mild in flavour . Anyone tried smoking it ? (remembering its had its skin removed ). Cheers Munsey

----------


## veitnamcam

Havent tried smoking it.....could be worth a go.
I only really like it battered and deep fried (yea I know me liking battered :Grin: ) and its almost better once its been frozen?
Gave away a couple big fellas Sat.....next I get will try smoking some.

 @mikee may have some recipes ?

----------


## mikee

Well we normally hav it crumbed (been converted to PANKO ?? crumbs at someones suggestion.
Its also good curried (mild not scorching)

And we have also used it in as below ( I could not be arsed typing it out  :Grin: ) and it works with any white fish even hoki


Bugger its on his side, we prefer Rig over Snapper, Snapper is over-rated

----------


## Munsey

My Mate Cubed it & flowered it then browned it . Then did a sweet and sour . He recons Was primo . Will try that one Tomorrow

----------


## veitnamcam

> Well we normally hav it crumbed (been converted to PANKO ?? crumbs at someones suggestion.
> Its also good curried (mild not scorching)
> 
> And we have also used it in as below ( I could not be arsed typing it out ) and it works with any white fish even hoki
> 
> Attachment 76182
> Bugger its on his side, we prefer Rig over Snapper, Snapper is over-rated


I will agree snapper is over rated but I prefer it to rig.

Good to know people who love it tho  :Wink:

----------


## veitnamcam

> My Mate Cubed it & flowered it then browned it . Then did a sweet and sour . He recons Was primo . Will try that one Tomorrow


If you find something you really like shoot up here for a weekend, I will drink beer while I watch you fillet mountains of rig  :Thumbsup:

----------


## mikee

> I will agree snapper is over rated but I prefer it to rig.
> 
> Good to know people who love it tho


Its gotta be finned, gutted and trunked ASAP then into Salt Ice otherwise it can be very "sharkey"

----------


## R93

> Until the waters warm up a bit , my go to fish is going to be Rig . Started off with 4 decent size fish on sunday . My family enjoy it crumbed or battered but would love to have some ideas on other ways . For those that don't know the fish its firm and mild in flavour . Anyone tried smoking it ? (remembering its had its skin removed ). Cheers Munsey


Better to smoke with skin on as it can get messy but yep very very nice smoked with a traditional rub used. 

What are you using for bait munsey? 
I have only ever caught them on crabs or shrimp here on the Coast. I get some big bastards as well, especially females. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Better to smoke with skin on as it can get messy but yep very very nice smoked with a traditional rub used. 
> 
> What are you using for bait munsey? 
> I have only ever caught them on crabs or shrimp here on the Coast. I get some big bastards as well, especially females. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Shelfish munchers so If you want to target them on a rod crab obviously and pipi/tua tua are great baits but they can be caught on a wide variety of bait shop baits also.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Shelfish munchers so If you want to target them on a rod crab obviously and pipi/tua tua are great baits but they can be caught on a wide variety of bait shop baits also.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


I have been surf casting the west coast for years and not once caught them on a traditional bait. That's not saying you can't as I have seen other people get them on squid. 

I always throw 2 rods out. One with crab and one with squid or similar. 
Crab will only catch eleys or rig the others will get spikey dogs or greyboys with the odd random in there. 
Might be why there in close in the first place. Just looking/feeding on shellfish. 
You don't have to cast far for rig at home. 

Never tried tua tuas or pipis. But we don't really get them where I fish in any numbers. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Munsey

> Better to smoke with skin on as it can get messy but yep very very nice smoked with a traditional rub used. 
> 
> What are you using for bait munsey? 
> I have only ever caught them on crabs or shrimp here on the Coast. I get some big bastards as well, especially females. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


We had live red crabs ( mate took his grand kids out with a crab pot ) and whole uncooked  freezer burnt prawns (the cheap vietnamese ones ) . The prawns out fished the crab 6 to one . @mikee I agree fish are landed then trunked finned and gutted the instant its unhooked . Then into Chilly bin .  The fillets are in fridge in a large bowl . I can put my nose right up to the bowl can't smell a thing . I hate that shark smell , I think it was you or cam or both that got me onto the trunking .  :Wink:

----------


## Munsey

We checked there gut on a few . All full of crab . Interesting they take the prawn over there normal Diet

----------


## veitnamcam

> I have been surf casting the west coast for years and not once caught them on a traditional bait. That's not saying you can't as I have seen other people get them on squid. 
> 
> I always throw 2 rods out. One with crab and one with squid or similar. 
> Crab will only catch eleys or rig the others will get spikey dogs or greyboys with the odd random in there. 
> Might be why there in close in the first place. Just looking/feeding on shellfish. 
> You don't have to cast far for rig at home. 
> 
> Never tried tua tuas or pipis. But we don't really get them where I fish in any numbers. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yep spikeys are cunts...eat anything and will prick you if you are silly enough to give them a chance. Rig seem to be more selective.
Here at least they start to come in shallow around now to feed up on crabs and shell fish and drop pups so more sandy beaches than rocky coast.

----------


## Sarvo

Rig is now one of my Favs
Wife does a great job of it - never crumbs fish though - tiny/little salt with white pepper direct onto fish - light flower coating with oil/butter 50/50
VERY hot - gas on full blast - and with lid on pan
Yep - she cooks steak with lid on too - bet that gets a reaction

----------


## veitnamcam

> Rig is now one of my Favs
> Wife does a great job of it - never crumbs fish though - tiny/little salt with white pepper direct onto fish - light flower coating with oil/butter 50/50
> VERY hot - gas on full blast - and with lid on pan
> *Yep - she cooks steak with lid on too - bet that gets a reaction*


Secret to a good sear.  :Wink:

----------


## R93

My weber family Q BBQ has turned me into a master steak cook

It gets Farkin hot and I cook steak with lid down. Took a bit to get times right but everyone I have cooked steak for has made polite comments about my abilities whether it is beef or game you can't muck it up once you have your times right. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Sarvo

> Secret to a good sear.


I still remeber the 1st time I saw wife cooking a steak with lid on 
Started screaming saying WTF are doing etc etc 
Soon learnt to shut up
12 years on and in all honesty - I can think of maybe 2-3 tuff-ish steaks.
Always perfect 
Steak also coated as with fish mention above.

Fish like 1" rig is no more than 90/60 seconds - done

----------


## Sarvo

> My weber family Q BBQ has turned me into a master steak cook
> 
> It gets Farkin hot and I cook steak with lid down. Took a bit to get times right but everyone I have cooked steak for has made polite comments about my abilities whether it is beef or game you can't muck it up once you have your times right. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Wow - you guys are surprising me - thought be sreams of "no lid on"
Webber same - lid down - but for more guarantee of tenderness the sreaming - smoking hot frypan on the Gas at full revs is more reliable
Ours is the baby webber but - still great and gives that littel extra flavour as you all know already :-)

----------


## Munsey

> Wow - you guys are surprising me - thought be sreams of "no lid on"
> Webber same - lid down - but for more guarantee of tenderness the sreaming - smoking hot frypan on the Gas at full revs is more reliable
> Ours is the baby webber but - still great and gives that littel extra flavour as you all know already :-)


Used my baby Q last night . absolutely smoking hot , thick cut steak seared both sides lid down 2 mins max . Then into hot oven 200 for 6 mins .  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## gimp

Goes well

----------


## Sarvo

> i use one of those George forman grill.works great but you are a bad cook if you can balls up good homekill beef.


I have done some very tuff looking home kills
Used to do home kills for butcher in Reporoa 30 years ago
Got 20$ + hide 

Jesus - you should have seen some of the dairy farmers home meat consumtion = mostly the clog wearing brigade farmers I must add 

But - yes you are correct proper home kill should be primo melt in your mouth.

But - I do remeber 1 time - walked into shop and Butch had the fry pan on and said "try this" it melted in our mouths.
He said " you know that skinny dairy cow with the gammy leg that you did last week  :Omg:

----------


## Sarvo

> yep seen what some dairy cockies think is good meat wouldn't feed it to my dogs.i prefer those belted Galloway cross or if I don't have any of those I look out for a angus with some jersey in it very tender and I am not put off by the yellow tinge in the fat from the jersey.mind you my home kill is so tame you can pat them before you pull the trigger if you want.


Your right on the button
Jersey/Heroford or Jersey/Angus - best meat of all
Yellow looking fat is the only negative.

Anyone tried that Wagyu beef ??

----------


## veitnamcam

I have an idea.
I will supply @mikee some fresh rig he can prepare and cook then I can review the recipe  :Thumbsup:

----------


## R93

The family only kill Jersey/Hereford or Angus. 
Never had a bad beefy off the farm. Best farm meat I have eaten. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## R93

> Goes well
> 
> Attachment 76185
> 
> Attachment 76184


When was that Pete? Gunna go to Haast for a fish when I get home. Keen? Weather dependent of course. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> Goes well
> 
> Attachment 76185
> 
> Attachment 76184


Looks good apart from the rod torture. :Zomg:

----------


## gimp

> When was that Pete? Gunna go to Haast for a fish when I get home. Keen? Weather dependent of course. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Got out for a fish on Sat, beautiful day. Yep would be keen, when are you back?

----------


## R93

> Got out for a fish on Sat, beautiful day. Yep would be keen, when are you back?


Friday next. Take the boat down for some blue cod and trumpeter. 

Just a day trip but will be a long day. 
Just need the tides right. 

We can work around you. I won't be in any hurry. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Poor SI'ers, reduced to eating shark and pretending you like it  :Sad:

----------


## MB

> Poor SI'ers, reduced to eating shark and pretending you like it


I thought the same thing. No doubt they can have yet another venison steak to cheer themselves up though

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Poor SI'ers, reduced to eating shark and pretending you like it


Shark and Trumpeter!!!

----------


## R93

> Poor SI'ers, reduced to eating shark and pretending you like it


I like snapper as much as any good fish. But I rather catch them than eat them, coz I suck at it. 

But if I had a choice of eating fish that I can catch in abundance then I don't really know what you have over us up there. 

Maybe yellowfin? Or dolphin? 
Bluenose and Bass make up for that. 
Do you get gem fish? 

Oh and we have Salmon as well

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> I like snapper as much as any good fish. But I rather catch them than eat them, coz I suck at it. 
> 
> But if I had a choice of eating fish that I can catch in abundance then I don't really know what you have over us up there. 
> 
> Maybe yellowfin? Or dolphin? 
> Bluenose and Bass make up for that. 
> Do you get gem fish? 
> 
> Oh and we have Salmon as well
> ...


Yeah we get Blue nose(best fish in the sea in my view), Bass, Puka, Gem fish etc. 
But I'd keep quiet about eating dolphins if I were you. The shit would really go down if we turned up with one of them draped across the back. But if you do have a spare steak or two I'd love to try it. One of my daughters is working in Japan and has jacked up for me to have a feed of whale when I go up to see her in December.

----------


## R93

> Yeah we get Blue nose(best fish in the sea in my view), Bass, Puka, Gem fish etc. 
> But I'd keep quiet about eating dolphins if I were you. The shit would really go down if we turned up with one of them draped across the back. But if you do have a spare steak or two I'd love to try it. One of my daughters is working in Japan and has jacked up for me to have a feed of whale when I go up to see her in December.


Dolphin fish is just another name for mahi mahi no? 

I agree and think Bluenose is one of if not the best eating fish. I actually hate catching them but love eating them. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Salmon is about all you have over us I'd say. I wont say it too loud but we have big blue cod too  :Have A Nice Day:

----------


## R93

> Salmon is about all you have over us I'd say. I wont say it too loud but we have big blue cod too


Well? We have Salmon, what do you lot have over us? I can't think of anything that is easily targeted. Mahi Mahi and yellowfin wouldn't be easy to get would they? 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

I just said you have salmon over us. The thing is what can you catch all year round in good numbers? Sharks?

----------


## MB

Snapper are awesome fish. Good fighters and take a lure, so no stinky bait fishing for me. While they may not be at the very top of the list for good eating, they are certainly up there. Breaded, fried in butter, kokonda, baked, smoked etc. All good!

I could catch more kingies if I put my mind to it, but they are not as versatile in the kitchen.

Blue cod/JD/gurnard are certainly the top tier of inshore species as far as eating goes, but a bit boring to catch.

A nice snapper from Sunday. My inexperienced fishing buddy was happy!

----------


## R93

I personally have never caught snapper during the winter as I only try to target them in the warmer months but our best diving and fishing on the coast is in June-July imo. 
Caught everything bar salmon, snaps and marlin.... Yup there is marlin in the Haast region. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## gonetropo

> My weber family Q BBQ has turned me into a master steak cook
> 
> It gets Farkin hot and I cook steak with lid down. Took a bit to get times right but everyone I have cooked steak for has made polite comments about my abilities whether it is beef or game you can't muck it up once you have your times right. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


steak should not be cooked, just sealed. for every inch of thickness it needs 10 seconds a side.  thats it !! i want to hear it go moo when i put the knife in

----------


## R93

> steak should not be cooked, just sealed. for every inch of thickness it needs 10 seconds a side.  thats it !! i want to hear it go moo when i put the knife in


Spot on. If I ever order steak at a restaurant I always get funny looks when I say very rare. I want to have to shoot it again when it arrives

The last steak I had while out was in Masterdon. They mucked up the cooking a bit but it was easily the best steak I remember having paid for anywhere. 

Right up there with what we get off the farm. 


Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

> Dolphin fish is just another name for mahi mahi no? 
> 
> I agree and think Bluenose is one of if not the best eating fish. I actually hate catching them but love eating them. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Yeah I knew that. Just thought you coasters might have actually tried dolphin. 
Mahi mahi is over rated in my book. Have had them, Puka and Gem fish on a plate at the same time and would rate them Gemfish, Puka then Mahi in that order.

----------


## R93

> Yeah I knew that. Just thought you coasters might have actually tried dolphin. 
> Mahi mahi is over rated in my book. Have had them, Puka and Gem fish on a plate at the same time and would rate them Gemfish, Puka then Mahi in that order.


Na only eaten a few Hector dolphins.... Nothing to rave about

Never tried Mahi Mahi but hear it is good raw? 
I love raw fish especially tuna and salmon. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

----------


## 7mmwsm

Mahi mahi is nice, and the way everyone was raving I was expecting to wet my pants when I tried one. But nothing happened. Just tasted like fish.

----------


## Sarvo

> Dolphin fish is just another name for mahi mahi no? 
> 
> I agree and think Bluenose is one of if not the best eating fish. I actually hate catching them but love eating them. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Ahh Mahi Mahi - we tried that just recently in Tahiti
On Moorea Island actually - cooked by a local in a little side road cafe - beautifully cooked with local Beer and - yes very nice Fish

----------


## gonetropo

> Na only eaten a few Hector dolphins.... Nothing to rave about
> 
> Never tried Mahi Mahi but hear it is good raw? 
> I love raw fish especially tuna and salmon. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


hectors dolphin is ok, sort of 1/2 way between brown spotted kiwi and tuatara

----------


## Gibo

> Mahi mahi is nice, and the way everyone was raving I was expecting to wet my pants when I tried one. But nothing happened. Just tasted like fish.


We cooked up some smaller ones last season while at mayor island, just fillets in butter. I think i near messed my pants up
They are amazing fish though, colours and agro levels are of the chart

----------


## Munsey

sweet & sour fish . Wasn't to shabby at all 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

For me it goes deep sea fish eating quality 

...Gemfish/Bluenose Tied first, White Warehou second  Orange roughy/patagonian toothfish 3rd..... This is all cooked but in another catagory I guess you have to have raw and bluefin is right up there....not fussed on it cooked 

Inshore fish Turbot firstplace JohnDory second (never caught either of them myself on a rod) Blue cod third and snapper/gurnard/yellowbelly and greenback flounders 4th equal as good catches are different times of year here.
Raw the top loin of fresh kahawai is bloody hard to beat and pannie snapper raw in a chevichi (spelling?) is bloody good also.

----------


## Munsey

> sweet & sour fish . Wasn't to shabby at all 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Forgot it was a" Run Night " Im training buddy for my daughter , she's training  for upcoming football Tournament . I scoffed all that and some , including 3 Coronas . Then got the call up , completely forgotten . No pain no gain they say  :Sick:

----------


## gadgetman

One of my favourite eating fish, influenced by my mother, is smoked ling.

I like an oily fish so quite like warehou. Not a fan of the flavourless stuff that tends to be so highly prized nowadays.

----------


## 6x47

> For me it goes deep sea fish eating quality 
> 
> ...Gemfish/Bluenose Tied first, White Warehou second  Orange roughy/patagonian toothfish 3rd..... This is all cooked but in another catagory I guess you have to have raw and bluefin is right up there....not fussed on it cooked 
> 
> Inshore fish Turbot firstplace JohnDory second (never caught either of them myself on a rod) Blue cod third and snapper/gurnard/yellowbelly and greenback flounders 4th equal ..


Near total agreement on that, though I don't think I've ever had white warehou.

Gemfish is bloody nice and 'puka a bit over-rated. It certainly keeps poorly even using the top techniques. I prefer to immed bleed fish on landing then straight on ice, vac-pakd soon as I get home. 'Puka need all that red stuff trimmed off, else it taints the white stuff quickly. We recently ate some vac-pakd blue cod that was over eight months old and it was mint.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Near total agreement on that, though I don't think I've ever had white warehou.
> 
> Gemfish is bloody nice and 'puka a bit over-rated. It certainly keeps poorly even using the top techniques. I prefer to immed bleed fish on landing then straight on ice, vac-pakd soon as I get home. 'Puka need all that red stuff trimmed off, else it taints the white stuff quickly. We recently ate some vac-pakd blue cod that was over eight months old and it was mint.


Yea puka/grouper/ bass is well over rated imho but bluenose or gemfish! Sweet succulent soft juicy flesh and white also.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> One of my favourite eating fish, influenced by my mother, is smoked ling.
> 
> I like an oily fish so quite like warehou. Not a fan of the flavourless stuff that tends to be so highly prized nowadays.


Ling is certanĺy not bad....very firm flesh tho. Never tried it smoked myself only ever fresh pan fried or battered and shallow fried....would probably smoke up well tho 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

We had a Pom come out and stay with us in the Marlborough sounds many years ago. We took him out fishing and caught a couple cod and a couple Kahawahai. We had them fillets and in the pan as soon as we got home and were tucking into a very nice fresh feed. He just sat there staring at the fish on his plate and staring at us. We asked what was up and it went a little like this...
_
Pom: Is this safe to eat?

Us: Yes. Why? I thought you said you like fish?

Pom: I do. But its not right. It doesn't smell like fish.

us: Thats because its fresh.

Pom: I eat fresh fish at home and it smells like fish. this doesn't smell like fish.

Us: Ours smells just like fish that was caught a few hours ago. If you really want it to smell, I can leave it out in the sun for a day, but we dont eat that Sh_t. It smells liek that back "home" because it probably spent a week or three in the hold of the boat, a few days to the shop and a few days at the shop BEFORE you bought it._

He listened, he tentatively tried it and he really enjoyed it. I found out a few years later that he cannot eat fish back home. (Its not fresh enough- It now smells fishy....)

----------


## gadgetman

> Ling is certanĺy not bad....very firm flesh tho. Never tried it smoked myself only ever fresh pan fried or battered and shallow fried....would probably smoke up well tho 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Smoked ling, a dark orange colour on the outside, flaked and cooked in a 'pie' with smashed spud and eggs. Cheese grilled on the top at the end. Usual seasoning to taste.

The lemon fish was great with a gluten free batter (dreamed up in head on the day) with just enough curry powder to give it colour but not much taste.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Smoked ling, a dark orange colour on the outside, flaked and cooked in a 'pie' with smashed spud and eggs. Cheese grilled on the top at the end. Usual seasoning to taste.
> 
> The lemon fish was great with a gluten free batter (dreamed up in head on the day) with just enough curry powder to give it colour but not much taste.


Im sure I would find you some more if you popped up for a weekend and hopefully some snapper this time.

----------


## gonetropo

> Na only eaten a few Hector dolphins.... Nothing to rave about
> 
> Never tried Mahi Mahi but hear it is good raw? 
> I love raw fish especially tuna and salmon. 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


hectors dolphin is ok, sort of 1/2 way between brown spotted kiwi and tuatara

----------


## Gibo

> Mahi mahi is nice, and the way everyone was raving I was expecting to wet my pants when I tried one. But nothing happened. Just tasted like fish.


We cooked up some smaller ones last season while at mayor island, just fillets in butter. I think i near messed my pants up
They are amazing fish though, colours and agro levels are of the chart

----------


## Munsey

sweet & sour fish . Wasn't to shabby at all 

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

For me it goes deep sea fish eating quality 

...Gemfish/Bluenose Tied first, White Warehou second  Orange roughy/patagonian toothfish 3rd..... This is all cooked but in another catagory I guess you have to have raw and bluefin is right up there....not fussed on it cooked 

Inshore fish Turbot firstplace JohnDory second (never caught either of them myself on a rod) Blue cod third and snapper/gurnard/yellowbelly and greenback flounders 4th equal as good catches are different times of year here.
Raw the top loin of fresh kahawai is bloody hard to beat and pannie snapper raw in a chevichi (spelling?) is bloody good also.

----------


## Munsey

> sweet & sour fish . Wasn't to shabby at all 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


Forgot it was a" Run Night " Im training buddy for my daughter , she's training  for upcoming football Tournament . I scoffed all that and some , including 3 Coronas . Then got the call up , completely forgotten . No pain no gain they say  :Sick:

----------


## gadgetman

One of my favourite eating fish, influenced by my mother, is smoked ling.

I like an oily fish so quite like warehou. Not a fan of the flavourless stuff that tends to be so highly prized nowadays.

----------


## 6x47

> For me it goes deep sea fish eating quality 
> 
> ...Gemfish/Bluenose Tied first, White Warehou second  Orange roughy/patagonian toothfish 3rd..... This is all cooked but in another catagory I guess you have to have raw and bluefin is right up there....not fussed on it cooked 
> 
> Inshore fish Turbot firstplace JohnDory second (never caught either of them myself on a rod) Blue cod third and snapper/gurnard/yellowbelly and greenback flounders 4th equal ..


Near total agreement on that, though I don't think I've ever had white warehou.

Gemfish is bloody nice and 'puka a bit over-rated. It certainly keeps poorly even using the top techniques. I prefer to immed bleed fish on landing then straight on ice, vac-pakd soon as I get home. 'Puka need all that red stuff trimmed off, else it taints the white stuff quickly. We recently ate some vac-pakd blue cod that was over eight months old and it was mint.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Near total agreement on that, though I don't think I've ever had white warehou.
> 
> Gemfish is bloody nice and 'puka a bit over-rated. It certainly keeps poorly even using the top techniques. I prefer to immed bleed fish on landing then straight on ice, vac-pakd soon as I get home. 'Puka need all that red stuff trimmed off, else it taints the white stuff quickly. We recently ate some vac-pakd blue cod that was over eight months old and it was mint.


Yea puka/grouper/ bass is well over rated imho but bluenose or gemfish! Sweet succulent soft juicy flesh and white also.

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## veitnamcam

> One of my favourite eating fish, influenced by my mother, is smoked ling.
> 
> I like an oily fish so quite like warehou. Not a fan of the flavourless stuff that tends to be so highly prized nowadays.


Ling is certanĺy not bad....very firm flesh tho. Never tried it smoked myself only ever fresh pan fried or battered and shallow fried....would probably smoke up well tho 

Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk

----------


## timattalon

We had a Pom come out and stay with us in the Marlborough sounds many years ago. We took him out fishing and caught a couple cod and a couple Kahawahai. We had them fillets and in the pan as soon as we got home and were tucking into a very nice fresh feed. He just sat there staring at the fish on his plate and staring at us. We asked what was up and it went a little like this...
_
Pom: Is this safe to eat?

Us: Yes. Why? I thought you said you like fish?

Pom: I do. But its not right. It doesn't smell like fish.

us: Thats because its fresh.

Pom: I eat fresh fish at home and it smells like fish. this doesn't smell like fish.

Us: Ours smells just like fish that was caught a few hours ago. If you really want it to smell, I can leave it out in the sun for a day, but we dont eat that Sh_t. It smells liek that back "home" because it probably spent a week or three in the hold of the boat, a few days to the shop and a few days at the shop BEFORE you bought it._

He listened, he tentatively tried it and he really enjoyed it. I found out a few years later that he cannot eat fish back home. (Its not fresh enough- It now smells fishy....)

----------


## gadgetman

> Ling is certanĺy not bad....very firm flesh tho. Never tried it smoked myself only ever fresh pan fried or battered and shallow fried....would probably smoke up well tho 
> 
> Sent from my SM-A320Y using Tapatalk


Smoked ling, a dark orange colour on the outside, flaked and cooked in a 'pie' with smashed spud and eggs. Cheese grilled on the top at the end. Usual seasoning to taste.

The lemon fish was great with a gluten free batter (dreamed up in head on the day) with just enough curry powder to give it colour but not much taste.

----------


## veitnamcam

> Smoked ling, a dark orange colour on the outside, flaked and cooked in a 'pie' with smashed spud and eggs. Cheese grilled on the top at the end. Usual seasoning to taste.
> 
> The lemon fish was great with a gluten free batter (dreamed up in head on the day) with just enough curry powder to give it colour but not much taste.


Im sure I would find you some more if you popped up for a weekend and hopefully some snapper this time.

----------

